# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Silicatos

## Rinaldo Fontenele

*Silicatos* 


Vários aquaristas em todo o mundo, principalmente os iniciantes no hobbie, sofrem por causa do surgimento de vários tipos de problemas que são apresentados ao longo da vida de um aquário. 
Vários são os fatores que poderíamos discutir neste artigo, mais podemos notar que recentemente, a preocupação com os compostos químicos que podem estar presentes na água e que contribuem com o desenvolvimento destes problemas em especial as algas que, a meu ver, é a maior dor de cabeça de alguns aquaristas. 
Dentre os compostos químicos, os inorgânicos tais como os fosfatos, nitratos, nitritos, o dióxido de carbono e os silicatos e também os compostos orgânicos em geral são os maiores vilões desta história. 
No presente artigo, pretendo discutir um pouco sobre um destes compostos em especial, os silicatos. 
Qual seria a importância de controlarmos os níveis deste composto em nossos aquários, quais os níveis aceitáveis no aquário, quais os tipos de vida marinha que dependem dos silicatos para sua formação e desenvolvimento? 
Recentemente, no mundo aquarístico, foi colocado em dúvida que as algas diatomáceas não utilizavam silicatos para o seu desenvolvimento. [1] 
Mas veja vocês, se utilizarmos como substrato areia da praia, por exemplo, com certeza poderemos ter um grande aumento de silicatos presentes na água medidos através de técnicas modernas de química analítica. E, pelo que já vi em casos verídicos, aconteceu uma explosão de algas. E agora? Ficamos em dúvida? 
Vamos então verificar o que acontece na natureza, como os silicatos estão dispostos, a quantidade, quais os organismos no oceano necessitam de silicato, e por fim, dicas para eliminarmos e ou controlarmos este composto de nossos tanques. 

Silicatos, presença no oceano. 

O silício é o segundo elemento químico da tabela periódica em abundancia na crosta terrestre 27,7% em massa. Na natureza não encontramos silício em seu estado livre. 
Este elemento é encontrado geralmente em estado oxidado como óxidos de silício em minerais como o granito, areia, quartzo, ametista, ágata, mica, amiantos dentre outros e são extremamente insolúveis em água. 
Este composto é considerado nutriente por muitos cientistas e estudiosos na área de oceanografia e biologia. Para algumas espécies de algas, esponjas, corais e moluscos o silicato é utilizado para a formação de estruturas.[5] 
Assim como o nitrogênio e o fósforo, em suas respectivas formas compostas, o silício (forma composta ex. Na2SiO3), pode estar presente tanto na forma solúvel em concentrações baixíssimas como na forma insolúvel na água do mar. 
Somente pequenas quantidades de silício estão disponíveis em solução aquosa ao qual são chamados de sílica ou dióxido de silício (SiO2), que estão na forma de ácidos sílicicos. 
Os ácidos silícicos podem ser representados pela fórmula geral xSIO2 . yH2O. Então, temos três representações de fórmulas para os ácidos silícicos: ácido ortossilícico (H4SiO4 SiO2 . 2H2O), ácido metassilícico (H2SiO3 SiO2 . H2O) e o ácido dissilícico (H2Si2O5 2SiO2 . H2O). Dentre os compostos citados acima, o ácido metassilicico é conhecido como íon silicato (SiO32-). A maior parte dos sais de silicatos são insolúveis, somente os silicatos de metais alcalinos (família 1 A da tabela periódica Li, Na, K, Rb, Cs e Fr), são solúveis em água, que são hidrolisados em soluções aquosas, produzindo reações alcalinas (pH > 7).[2] 
Concentrações de silicatos solúveis no oceano são muito variáveis. Isto se deve a vários fatores sendo que cerca de 80% dos silicatos presentes na água do mar são provenientes de rios e mangues. [3] 
As concentrações de silicatos nos oceanos podem variar entre 0 a 200 micromolar, dependendo da localização geográfica, observa-se em estudos realizados que concentrações de silicatos no oceano pacíficas norte são muito maior em ralação ao oceano atlântico norte. 
Existem mecanismos naturais ao qual podemos chamar de ciclo biogeoquímico que podem fazer um controle dos silicatos presentes na água do mar, sem prejudicar o equilíbrio químico. [4] 
Os controladores naturais biológicos tem papel fundamental para equilíbrio natural dos silicatos presentes na água do mar. Veremos a seguir os principais controladores deste composto químico para entender o que ocorre em nossos aquários. 

Principais consumidores de silicatos 

Existem vários organismos que necessitam de silicatos para o seu desenvolvimento. 
Lembro aos leitores que, quando expresso a palavra sílica (SiO2), quero dizer silicato, devido à reação do ácido metassilícico descrita acima. 
Geralmente, os silicatos são utilizados para a formação de estruturas esqueléticas, sendo que os principais organismos que utilizam este nutriente são algumas espécies de algas, consideradas consumidoras primárias de silicatos. Mas, também podemos encontrar silicatos em outros organismos marinhos tais como os moluscos, as esponjas e algumas espécies de soft corals. 
A seguir, comentaremos alguns aspectos gerais sobre o ciclo do silicato nos organismos descritos acima. 


1- Algas 

Dentro das comunidades constituintes de fitoplancton, as diatomáceas e as radiolárias são consideradas as mais importantes no consumo de silicatos fazendo um controle biogeoquímico do ciclo do silício. As diatomáceas são microalgas devido ao seu tamanho (varia entre 10 a 200 micrômetros), e em sua composição, existe um esqueleto externo constituído de pectina impregnada com silica (ao qual chamamos de frústulo). [4] 
Diferentes espécies de diatomáceas têm formas distintas de consumir o silicato da água. O silicato é o principal nutriente para o crescimento das diatomáceas. Mas deve-se também considerar que essas algas não dependem somente de silicatos para o seu crescimento. Outros compostos como o ferro, nitratos e fosfatos e o dióxido de carbono podem ser agentes limitantes de seu crescimento. 
Em um aquário, as concentrações de silicatos devem estar abaixo de 0,8 milimolar (0,05 ppm) para a não proliferação das diatomáceas. 
A maioria das espécies de diatomáceas tem uma taxa máxima de absorção de silica que varia entre 0,7-10 milimolar (0,04  0,6 ppm SiO2), mas algumas espécies necessitam absorver concentrações mais altas, aproximadamente 60 milimolar (2,6 ppm SiO2).[1] 
Ao montarmos um aquário, devemos levar em conta que, de forma direta (ao lavarmos substratos, equipamentos e rochas com água de torneira) e/ou indireta (ao deixarmos os materiais em geral num período muito longo expostos ao ar livre*) introduzimos silicatos e por conseqüência nos primeiros meses de vida do aquário acontece o chamado crash inicial. 
Quando as diatomáceas morrem, sua estrutura que inclui a sílica vai para o fundo no substrato fazendo assim os níveis de silicatos continuem os mesmos do início da proliferação destas e por conseqüência o crescimento de novas colônias de diatomáceas.[6] 
Mais não devemos nos preocupar com este tipo de problema, temos meios práticos para que não se prolongue esta explosão de algas marrons. 

Primeiro, um bom skimmer, trocas parciais (de preferencia para os que usam sal sintético água desionizada de sistema RO/DI) e o fundamental, paciência. Estes são conselhos de pessoas que já conviveram com este problema. 


2- Esponjas 

Esponjas são chamadas de consumidoras secundárias de silicatos depois das diatomáceas.[1] 
Muitas das espécies de esponjas utilizam silicatos para a formação de estruturas de sustentação internas conhecidas por espículas, pequenos corpos com formato de agulha. Em algumas espécies 75 % da massa corporal da esponja seca corresponde à sílica. 
As espículas são geralmente formadas a partir de silicato, colágeno e ou carbonato de cálcio, essa formação é totalmente dependente de cada espécie de esponja. Na formação da espícula, as esponjas utilizam enzimas que controlam e aceleram o desenvolvimento das estruturas. 
No caso das esponjas que utilizam silicatos em sua espícula, a enzima é chamada silicateína. O desenvolvimento das espículas somente é iniciado quando a concentração de silicatos na água está entre de 0,06 ppm e 3,6 ppm, concentração muito alta para os padrões que desejamos em nossos aquários.[1] 
Experimentos realizados em diversas esponjas que utilizam silicatos para o seu desenvolvimento em ambiente artificial (aquários), demonstraram que as concentrações de silicatos diminuem drasticamente e que esponjas têm um crescimento muito saudável. Isso leva a nós aquaristas termos uma vantagem na aquisição destas espécies de esponjas, pois elas nos ajudam a manter um controle de silicatos e, por outro lado, competem pelo silicato presente na água de nossos aquários com as algas diatomáceas. 
Recentemente, com a utilização de aquário refúgio, o aquarista controla silicatos com a manutenção de esponjas e fosfatos com a manutenção de algas caulérpas, fazendo um controle natural destes nutrientes, fato este no meio aquarístico em grande crescente. 


3- Corais 

A diversidade de espécies de corais ao redor do mundo é imensa. Muitas de espécies já foram descobertas no mundo inteiro. Estudos sobre a morfologia das espécies têm sido apresentados nos últimos anos. 
Um dos estudos que têm chamado muito a atenção dos cientistas no mundo inteiro é a relação simbiótica dos corais com um tipo de alga chamada alga zooxanthellae. Curiosamente, a alga zooxanthellae é uma alga unicelular que tem uma função muito importante em muitas espécies de corais e outros organismos marinhos. 
Elas coletam alguns compostos orgânicos e fosfatos dissolvidos na água do mar para converter em oxigênio (fazendo assim sua fotossíntese) e seus produtos também são convertidos em açúcares e aminoácidos. 
Em conseqüência, os corais convertem estes compostos resultantes em proteínas, gorduras e carboidratos. Sabe-se que essas algas têm contribuição no crescimento esquelético dos corais convertendo partículas de cálcio em carbonato e conseqüentemente formando o esqueleto. 
Para as duas classes de corais denominadas de corais moles (soft corals) e corais duros (hard corals), suas morfologias apresentam muitas diferenças em relação às suas estruturas. [7, 8, 9] 
Os corais duros têm sua formação esquelética feita exclusivamente de carbonato de cálcio (CaCO3). Estes corais são compostos de colônias que consistem em muitos pólipos individuais. Estes pólipos segregam esqueletos calcáreos ao redor de sua estrutura formando um anel central com seis ou um múltiplo de seis tentáculos que flagelam ao redor da abertura de boca. 
Geralmente os corais duros são muito dependentes de alga zooxanthellae devido à relação simbiótica já descrito anteriormente. [8] 
Corais moles têm como característica principal à formação de pólipos pequenos, cada pólipo tem oito tentáculos em suas ramificações. A maioria dos corais moles são inteiramente feitos de estruturas gelatinosas, por outro lado, outras espécies de corais podem segregar estruturas duras denominadas espículas que, podem ser feitas de carbonato de cálcio (calcário) ou silicatos dependendo de sua espécie. [7, 8] 
As espécies mais comuns de corais moles que tem espículas de sílica em suas estruturas esqueléticas são: DEAD MEN'S FINGERS Alcyonium digitatum, RED FINGERS Alcyonium glomeratum e os SEA FANS (mais conhecidos como gorgônias) Eunice verrucaria e Swiftia pallida. [7] 
Ainda não são conhecidas as concentrações exatas de silicatos presentes na água do mar necessárias para o desenvolvimento das espículas no coral, portanto, não poderei colocar nenhum parâmetro no presente artigo para termos uma referência em nossos aquários. 

4- Moluscos 

Muitas espécies de moluscos utilizam silicatos para a formação de radula ao qual é chamada de dentes. 
As radulas são utilizadas para raspar algas impregnadas nas rochas ou nos vidros dos aquários. 
A radula é muito particular para cada espécie de molusco e, conseqüentemente, sua composição química é relativamente complexa. Sabe-se que a quantidade de silicato para formação das radulas chega a uma porcentagem de 35% da composição total. [10, 11] 
Outros compostos químicos também estão presentes na formação das radulas tais como alumínio, cálcio, sódio, potássio e eventualmente alguns metais pesados como o zinco. 
Sendo um dos principais consumidores de algas diatomáceas na natureza, os moluscos adquirem a maior parte de seus nutrientes e inclusive o ferro e o silicato para a formação de sua radula. Mas em nossos aquários, as concentrações de silicatos não são suficientes para a manutenção prolongada dos moluscos. 
Entretanto se há uma infestação de algas diatomáceas, pode-se controlar esta com uma boa equipe de limpeza, principalmente moluscos. [1] 



Considerações finais 

Como vimos neste artigo, o silicato é utilizado por muitos organismos que encontramos em nossos aquários, porém há muitos outros que não foram descritos mais que fazem parte de um ciclo biogeoquímico do silício. 
Pode-se dizer também que se controlado, os silicatos podem ser benéficos em nossos aquários, pois alguns de nossos habitantes, tais como corais, moluscos e esponjas necessitam deste nutriente para seu desenvolvimento. 
Porém, se descuidarmos por um momento com as manutenções necessárias em nossos aquários, pode-se ter um aumento de silicatos presentes na água promovendo uma explosão das diatomáceas e então, um longo combate o aquarista irá ter para controlar este ciclo que, ao meu ver, é um ciclo muito importante. 

Agradecimentos 

À minha esposa Anna Paula Fontenele pela revisão na parte química e gramática, aos meus grandes amigos Ricardo Miozzo, Marcelo Shei e ao Cláudio Trendo pelas dicas de literatura e ao pessoal da Universidde Mackenzie pelas dicas e apoio. 

Referencias Bibliográficas 

1. http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issu...03/feature.htm 
2. Vogel, A. I.; Química analítica qualitativa; p.382; (1981) 5ª edição 
3. Dugdale, R. C. and F. P. Wilkerson (1998). Silicate regulation of new 
production in the equatorial Pacific upwelling. Nature 391(6664): 270. 
4. Michael J. Kennish Practical Handbook of Marine Science (Hardcover - December 27, 2000); third edition. 
5. Werner, D. (1977). The Biology of Diatoms. Berkeley and Los Angeles, 
University of California Press. 
6. Algae Control in the Marine Aquarium, August 1998 - www_reefs_org.htm 
7. http://www.cf.ac.uk/learn/try/marine/octocorallia.htm 
8. http://www.journeymalaysia.com/M2_fish.htm 
9. http://www.wetwebmedia.com/stonyfaq.htm 
10. Concentrations of elements in the radular teeth of limpets, chitons, and other marine mollusks. Okoshi, Kenji; Ishii, Toshiaki. Department of Biotechnology, Senshu University of Ishinomaki, Minamisakai, Japan. Journal of Marine Biotechnology (1996), 3(4), 252-7. 
11. Morphology and mineral content of radula of chiton. Liu, Chuanlin; Zhao, Jiangao; Cui, Longbo; Liu, Xingjie. Department of Biochemistry, Yantai University, Yantai, Peop. Rep. China. Dongwu Xuebao (2001), 47(5), 553-557.


Rinaldo Soares Fontenele

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Rinaldo




> Mas veja vocês, se utilizarmos como substrato areia da praia, por exemplo, com certeza poderemos ter um grande aumento de silicatos presentes na água medidos através de técnicas modernas de química analítica. E, pelo que já vi em casos verídicos, aconteceu uma explosão de algas.


Tenho no meu aquário 120kg de areia da praia a 1 ano e não tive nenhuma explosão de algas, também é certo que toda a rocha que usei quando fiz a alteração do substrato já tinha 1 ano de aquário e a água foi toda natural.
Alem disso a areia foi fortemente lavada durante quase 2 meses, com cloro e por fim com anti-cloro e água corrente para limpar o máximo possível.

Acho que é possível usar está areia desde que seja feito um tratamento de limpeza antes de colocar no aquário.

Obrigado pelo artigo  :Pracima:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Pedro, acredito que o tratamento que fizestes possa ter até eficaz, mas é necessário um controlo rigoroso nos parâmetros principalmente de silício para não haver algo mais preocupante.


Obrigado pelo elogio!!!!!

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Como  últimamente tenho tido problemas com algas castanhas decidi comprar um teste de silicatos.

Fiz as análizes e os resultados foram os seguintes:

*Água do aquário  0,25mg/l

Água á saída do osmose 2mg/l

Água do mar que utlizo para TPAs 0,5mg/l*

Que acham o problema é da água natural ou do Osmose?

O Osmose é de 3 estágios e tem 4 ou 5 Meses

----------


## António Paes

Olá Carlos,

Não estarás a passar por uma daquelas fases de algas normais na maturação de um "novo" aquário ?
Para removeres os silicatos tens de ter, depois da membrana, um estágio com resinas para te tirarem os silicatos / fosfatos.

António

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Carlos, gastava eu de saber qual o tempo de seu aquario???

Realmente se for novo podes ter alguns probleminhas, mas passageiros!

----------


## Eduardo Mata

olá,os silicatos hesistem em todos os aquarios(vidro)....certo??mas mesmo com areia da nossa costa,os silicatos hesistentes nela só se "dissolvem" em aguas acidas,ora se o ph dos reef´s se situam +- nos 7.9/8.5,não devia haver problemas! 
atenção não falo por expriencia propria,mas pelo que tenho lido... :Admirado:  
se estiver enganado por favor corrigam-me! :yb665:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

> olá,os silicatos hesistem em todos os aquarios(vidro)....certo??mas mesmo com areia da nossa costa,os silicatos hesistentes nela só se "dissolvem" em aguas acidas,ora se o ph dos reef´s se situam +- nos 7.9/8.5,não devia haver problemas!



Lembra que alguns silicatos são solúveis em água e também estão na areia, são compostos alcalinos citados no começo do artigo......




> A maior parte dos sais de silicatos são insolúveis, somente os silicatos de metais alcalinos (família 1 A da tabela periódica Li, Na, K, Rb, Cs e Fr), são solúveis em água, que são hidrolisados em soluções aquosas, produzindo reações alcalinas (pH > 7).[2]


O vidro passa por um processo de têmpera cujos cristais não são dissolvidos......

----------


## Eduardo Mata

ups!desculpa Rinaldo,tinha me escapado essa parte... :Coradoeolhos:  
obrigado pela reesplicação!! :SbOk:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Sem problemas...... :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Espero que tenhas gostado de meu artiguinho................ :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665: 


Qualquer outra duvida podes perguntar!

----------


## Eduardo Mata

> Sem problemas......       
> 
> Espero que tenhas gostado de meu artiguinho................      
> 
> 
> Qualquer outra duvida podes perguntar!


EXCELENTE ARTIGO!!!!(COMO SEMPRE) :yb677: 
artiguinho!!!lolololol

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Gostava eu de que avaliassem os artigos que escrevo para eu ter a certeza de que estou escrevendo de forma clara para que todos amigos de Portugal entendam as coisas da química.....

Criticas e sugestões.......serão bem vindas..........lol

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

O meu Aq. tem quase 7 meses por isso pensava que a fase das algas já tivesse passado.

Possívelmente vou ter de montar um filtro com resinas ou comprar outro osmose, embora o que tenho só tenha cerca de 5 meses.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

O que vou dizer, poderá ser uma barbaridade. Mas os resultados falam por si.
No nº. 13 da revista AQUAMANIA, é dito na sua pág 24 que "...nunca se deve utilizar apenas água pura no aquário." e ainda "...Pode ser misturada com uma certa percentagem de água da torneira..."

Ora, durante algum tempo, utilizei água de osmose. As algas não desapareciam de forma alguma (algas castanhas que emprestavam um ar miserável ao aquário).

Aborreci-me com a água que desperdiçava na OI, com o dinheiro gasto em sal sintético, e mudei radicalmente.

Passei a utilizar para as reposições, água da torneira com vários dias em repouso.

Passei a utilizar para as TP'As água natural recolhida no Meco.

As algas castanhas desapareceram!

Os parámetros estão sempre normais (penso eu).

Não tenho reactores nem nada da parafrenália de instrumentos que ouço apregoar.

Misturo Hidróxido de cálcio, que se mantêm sempre no fundo do jerrican de reposição e semanalmente calcium+3 da Red Sea.

O meu aquário tem 7 meses, e 360 litros.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Penso eu que pode até ser o sal que tomava parte das castanhas.
eu tenho RO e utilizo somente para reposição e tenho 0% de algas.

Água para TPA's eu utilizo natural....

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Sei que este não é o tópico mais apropriado para esta ocasião mas,
 :yb624:   :yb677:   :yb624:   :yb677:  ola) ola) ola) PARABÉNS RINALDOola) ola) ola)  :yb677:   :yb624:   :yb677:   :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Bem o que eu queria saber é se 2mg/l de silicatos na água de osmose é muito ou é normal.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Com certeza é muito alto........o certo é que deveria ter ao menos na faixa de ppb e não ppm.

Lembrar que ppb é parte por bilhão (ug/L) e ppm é parte por milhão (mg/L).




> Sei que este não é o tópico mais apropriado para esta ocasião mas,
>     ola) ola) ola) PARABÉNS RINALDOola) ola) ola)



Boas Bernardo, muito obrigado!!!!!!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rinaldo,

Só hoje tive possibilidade de ler o seu artigo com a atenção que ele merece. Muitos parabéns, especialmente, pela facilidade como ele explica coisas algo "esotéricas", para leigos (broncos, mesmo) em química como eu. Fiquei a perceber um bocadinho mais. Quando tiver netos, talvez perceba alguma coisa.

A questão das esponjas no controle dos silicatos, parece-me particularmente interessante.

Colocava apenas uma questão quanto à classificação das zooxanthaellae: algas ou dinoflagelados (sempre unicelulares) ? 

A questão pode não ser muito relevante, concordo, mas penso que estudos (relativamente) recentes estão a reclassificar as zooxanthellae como dinoflagelados, constituindo estes últimos um reino distinto do vegetal (como já se afirma há muito tempo em relação aos fungos). 

Desconheço, por ausência de bases científicas, se isto já estará comprovado e - no que mais interessa - se daí resultará alguma diferença na forma de olhar para as zooxanthellae e, indirectamente, para os corais que vivem (em maior ou menor medida) das suas excreções no processo fotossintético. Mas pode ser uma discussão interessante para o futuro.

Forte abraço

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas João, muito obrigado pelos elogios.......ola) ola) ola) ola) ola) ola) ola) ola) 

Pelo facto de eu também ter o desconhecimento deste assunto (zooxanthaellae), não posso dizer exctamente se elas terão algo de valor neste assunto.......foi uma boa discussão que colocaste......... :bompost:   :bompost:   :bompost:   :bompost:  

Vamos estudar e discutir em futuros posts. :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá Rinaldo,

Acabei de ler o teu artigo e gostei bastante  :Palmas:  

No outro dia descobri que tenho um frag de acropora de aquacultura com uma base de granito.

Esta pedra pode ser uma fonte de silicatos para o aquário ou serão insolúveis? 

O PH do meu aqua varia entre os 8.0 e os 8.3.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Em sua composição, o granito contém silica.

Mas fique tranquilo que não terás problemas Luis!

----------


## André Freitas

Olá Rinaldo.

Amigo, sou brasileiro e moro em Lisboa e a pouco tempo tomei a decisão de montar um aquario marinho de 200 litros.

A minha pergunta se o senhor poder me ajudar é: como os substratos são carissimos aqui gostaria de saber se é possivel usar areia de silica no aquario ? esta areia é proviniente de onde ?  se é prejudicial ? é preciso  ser acrecentada mais algum tipo de areia para ajudar na ciclagem do aquario ?

tendo em vista o aspecto visual de deve ficar belissimo aquela areia fininha como a das nossas praias brasileiras pois sou de Recife PE.

Um forte abraço amigo.

----------


## André Freitas

Olá Rinaldo.

Amigo, sou brasileiro e moro em Lisboa e a pouco tempo tomei a decisão de montar um aquario marinho de 200 litros.

A minha pergunta se o senhor poder me ajudar é: como os substratos são carissimos aqui gostaria de saber se é possivel usar areia de silica no aquario ? esta areia é proviniente de onde ? se é prejudicial ? é preciso ser acrecentada mais algum tipo de areia para ajudar na ciclagem do aquario ?

tendo em vista o aspecto visual de deve ficar belissimo aquela areia fininha como a das nossas praias brasileiras pois sou de Recife PE.

Um forte abraço amigo.

----------

